# Main > News >  [Rite Publishing/Cubicle 7] Kaidan - The Gift Pre-orders available

## Gamerprinter

*Kaidan Adventure Pre-Orders on Cubicle Seven, Paizo Store and Amazon!*

The first and second adventures for (Kaidan) Curse of the Golden Spear: Part 1 - The Gift, and Part 2 - Dim Spirit are now available on pre-order at the following locations:

*Cubicle 7 website* | *Paizo Store* | *Amazon.com*

Curse of the Golden Spear: Part 3 - Dark Path should be available for pre-order soon.

The release dates (at least the month, not the day) is: June for The Gift, July for Dim Spirit, and August for Dark Path.

This is a feudal Japan inspired horror setting designed for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game The Curse of the Golden Spear is a 3 module mini-arc recommended for 4 players of 5th level, reaching 8th by the end, if they survive...

Of course, if price is the issue, Cubicle Seven has the list price: $19.99, Paizo Store has it reduced to $17.99 and Amazon has it for *$13.59*. You can also order these adventures through your local game store. If you read the product descriptions on the above linked page its says 54 page, this has been altered to 58 pages - all the adventures will be slightly under 60 pages. Its how we got a price of $19.99 retail in the first place.

Note these are full color printed, softcover adventure modules and PDF bundle for the price. It includes setting information in the appendixes: reincarnation rules, new monsters, monster templates, archetypes, feats, glossaries, and pre-gen characters. There are many regional, community and encounter scale maps.

[For those who don't know, Kaidan is my concept, my outline for the mini-arc, my development of the setting, maps, many illustrations,and page layout. This is an imprint under Rite Publishing, with Jonathan McAnulty of Kobold Quarterly as author/designer - I've had help, but this is my 'baby'.]

Michael "GP" Tumey

----------


## Djekspek

Looks great man, and good to see that Kaidan is coming alive! cheers, DJ

----------


## Gamerprinter

The first two reviews are in for The Gift, and both are 5 out of 5 stars!

Megan Robertson

Game Knight Reviews

That can only be a good thing!

Note: the top link is where you can purchase the PDF or Print/PDF Bundle at the Paizo Store, on the top of that page.

GP

----------


## Steel General

Congratz!! 

But how come the one in the Game Knight review doesn't have your name as the creator? Or is that a pen name?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well I am the owner, the concept creator and cartographer, plus one of the illustrator. Jonathan McAnulty is the lead designer and author.  I can take second seat to Jonathan and Steve Russell of Rite Publishing - they have the reputations that I don't . No its not a 'pen name'. I have no problems not getting mentioned, my name is well represented in the credits, and I get to earn the profits not the writer, who earns royalties only.

In this whole project the goal was to maximize the exposure of the setting, not to try to make me famous...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Third 5 star review is in:

Dark Sasha


Michael

----------

